# Is Hobie Angler worth the $$$$



## rivercat

Im a big boy 400lbs, and could care less about speed. I would rather have stability and comfort but man $2500 is hard to swallow. Is the pedal drive that much better then paddling and is the hull design that much better? what other boats should I look at? big, stable


----------



## FishyFingers

an Ocean Kayak Big Game is a big, very stable kayak but you have to paddle it. its no speed boat but its an awesome boat. you can usually find a good deal on one this time of year


----------



## YakAttack

Depends on the fishing you're going to do, and how traditional you want to be. IMHO, it's hard to beat the Mirage drive for fishing open water, wind, and current. But I'm not a die-hard traditional paddler...

Never paddled a PA, but I love my Outback. It's only rated at 400 lbs though... If you want a Hobie, looks like the PA is the best option...

Would be nice to demo the options before buying.


----------



## bbcroaker

Rivercat,
Here is what I did to warrant getting a kayak to make sure I really wanted to get into it and get the right one for me..I rented a Big Game several times in Florida. I went to a couple of Demo days and tried out several different makes.
I hung out on kayak forums while I had a hip replacement and asked a lot of dumb questions all winter long.Also you need to know if you are in good enough shape get back in your kayak if you flip it.To upright it and get back in it in water over your head or swim back to shallower water to stand up and get back in it. Some told me it's not a matter of if you are going to turtle but when. Well so far I haven't but I guess it hasn't been "when" yet.
Also if you do get it Buy the best PFD that you can afford.
As I said try out the ones you think you want for more then 10 -15 min. as you sually get to at a demo. 
Also take loading and unloading into consideration.That HoBie you mentioned I know is pretty heavy.I tried lifting one at a boat show.
Oh consider paddling with a buddy or group. I hope this helps and others will chime in.


----------



## mytmouse

I can't say if the peddle drives are better than paddle kayaks. I've never used them... but me being the cheap man that I am, I would never buy one anyways...lol! I'm a big guy too and I have a Big Game... and I love it! Its the closet thing to kayaking on land! LMAO I never had ANY stability issues with it. But it is terribly, awfully slow... but I am no speed demon anyways. 

Another option that I liked, but a little pricier was the Malibu pro explorer. It handled my weight well and a little quicker. 

When I bought the Big Game, I didn't demo it. I just bought it because it was the most stable kayak that I could afford! It was my first one and I figured once I got my sea legs I could upgrade later on... but I've been really happy with it. There are things about it that aren't perfect, but hey it let's me fish and thats all I care about! 

MYT


----------



## wannabeangler

Before you buy a Hobie for stability, you need to look at the other yaks out there. I'm not quite as big as you, but I'm 6'2", 245 lbs and took my buds Hobie out for a paddle once. I felt like I was going to tip over on every stroke! If I were you, I'd look into an OK BG or a WS Ride 135. Those are SO MUCH MORE STABLE for big guys. But it is your money......spend it as you wish. I'd suggest getting with someone that has a Hobie and take it for a short paddle, then try some others for a better feeling for what you best fit in.


----------



## YakAttack

Which Hobie? It makes a huge difference... Just like a Ride 135 is going to be a completely different experience than a Tarpon 100.



wannabeangler said:


> Before you buy a Hobie for stability, you need to look at the other yaks out there. I'm not quite as big as you, but I'm 6'2", 245 lbs and took my buds Hobie out for a paddle once. I felt like I was going to tip over on every stroke! If I were you, I'd look into an OK BG or a WS Ride 135. Those are SO MUCH MORE STABLE for big guys. But it is your money......spend it as you wish. I'd suggest getting with someone that has a Hobie and take it for a short paddle, then try some others for a better feeling for what you best fit in.


----------



## bbcroaker

I went with the Ocean Prowler trident 15 instead of the Big Game. Better on speed and easier paddling and both rated at 500-550 lbs.
I love it on the big water but it's awkward for me to manhandle at some launches to load and unload by myself but then I'm almost 67 in my younger days I wouldn't have taught anything about that. The old gray guy ain't what he used to be but thank the Lord aint doin to bad!
Some times I think I would like a Hobie to peddle.When I get back to Florida I'm going to rent one and see how I like it.Once in a great while I see a good deal on a used one.


----------



## fish123

Some told me it's not a matter of if you are going to turtle but when. Well so far I haven't but I guess it hasn't been "when" yet.


I hear this a lot, but I don't think it's true. You WILL flip if you are on the ocean and coming in on the waves or in river rapids. But, on flatwater it's not a when. Though you need to be prepared.


----------



## c.story

wannabeangler said:


> Before you buy a Hobie for stability, you need to look at the other yaks out there. I'm not quite as big as you, but I'm 6'2", 245 lbs and took my buds Hobie out for a paddle once. I felt like I was going to tip over on every stroke! If I were you, I'd look into an OK BG or a WS Ride 135. Those are SO MUCH MORE STABLE for big guys. But it is your money......spend it as you wish. I'd suggest getting with someone that has a Hobie and take it for a short paddle, then try some others for a better feeling for what you best fit in.


I know Jason isn't talking about the Pro Angler. I can't reacall which one it was that he paddled but Joe (ComeOnFish) was the owner of that boat. The Pro Angler's are massive...essentially a boat. For someone at your weight, the bigger the better. I weigh right at 200 pound and could just about dance a jig in the footwells of the OK Big Game and still stay super stable. Just remember, not matter what you end up with, TRY BEFORE YOU BUY. If I had known this before I got my kayak I wouldn't be stuck with a boat that I don't much care for.


----------



## becoyote

I had a hobie, my big belly made it awkward to pedal.

x-factor should be looked at also,

Don't go for the manufactures weight rating. I'm 325 and with some gear the Ride 135 wasn't up to it.

Had an x-factor now have a trident 15. x-factor was extremely stable the trident not as much but a good bit faster

don't be so quick to discount speed because what that really means is less exertion to go a given distance. At 400 pounds paddling against the wind or current can limit the amount of ground you can cover in a given day.


----------



## moby dick

The x-factor is one to look hard at.When I first got mine I was 305 pds. and I got the gator seat for the front.the x is rated for 650 pds..me ,my gear and my granddaughter,her in the gator seat and at 72 pds.We fished for 4hr. not a problem one.The next couple time we went out we were standing sight casting with no problem.It is a very stable yak Ive had mine for 3yr.If I can remember wright I think it was bbcroaker that turn me on to the x-factor.There was a guy name Jim in Hatteras that was a dealer(he works at hatteras jacks) now.The other thing about it is that your not setting in water all day I got a ocean kayak too and when I use it I'm setting in water it only 1/4 in.but I'm in the water.So stay high and dry and tryout the x-factor


----------



## ComeOnFish

I pedaled all hobie model except Pro-Angler. To me, Pro Angler is not a kayak it is a jon boat. This thing is messive. I did not think I can handle the weight of Pro Angler.

I think Big Game is Ok for 400 lb guy for paddling. But Sef rescue (reentry to Big Game) for 400 lb guy is impossible in my opinion. 

Pro Angler is expensive but if you have been fishing every weekend past 5 years, I mean if you are a die hard fisherman so you will not quit kayak-fishing, strong, and you own a truck, Pro Angler can be a good choice.

* Almost all Hobie owner agree that Hobie worth the money. Look for a used PA.

joe


----------



## rivercat

re entry into any boat might be impossible for me. I went tubing a few summers ago and remember struggling so bad to get onto the tube that by the time I did, and the kid that was driving slung me off (to repay me for slinging him off several times by cracking the whip)I almost drowned from still trying to catch my breath, lol. I am 6'4" and `always been dense or heavy for my size. So although I can swim ok, climbing over the high sides of boats has never been possible for me without help. If I jump off my 20' CC boat I have to climb up the back using the foot for a step. 

If I end up not being able to re enter, would it be ok to just stick within swimming distance to shores so I could swim to shore and recover/re launch? or is that too much of a compromise in safety. From what I see in calm water the angler looks almost impossible to roll without allot of intentional effort. I mean there is no easy re entry plan for a canoe without buddies and they are less stable in my opinion.

how hard is it to lift the boats onto a rooftop? I have a truck but I favor my Excursion for beach trips so I can camp in the back.


----------



## YakAttack

Man, I don't think I would be out in any cold water if I couldn't execute a re-entry. Cold water is no joke.


----------



## FishyFingers

bbcroaker said:


> I went with the Ocean Prowler trident 15 instead of the Big Game. Better on speed and easier paddling and both rated at 500-550 lbs.
> I love it on the big water but it's awkward for me to manhandle at some launches to load and unload by myself but then I'm almost 67 in my younger days I wouldn't have taught anything about that. The old gray guy ain't what he used to be but thank the Lord aint doin to bad!
> Some times I think I would like a Hobie to peddle.When I get back to Florida I'm going to rent one and see how I like it.Once in a great while I see a good deal on a used one.


 good friend of mine has a big game and a prowler 15. the bg is very slow and stable. hes figured out hes going to start taking the 15 to the 1st island and all thought the river. the BG is going to be just for the ships. we have a 3rd guy that comes with us whos 6'4, 290 who takes the 15 out and he like it. he likes the big game better at the island (maybe because he turtled it the 1st time he took it out haha) but he likes the speed and stability 

i have a bg and a tarpon 140. the tarpon is quicker for sure but the bg tracks better. the big game is a lot dryer then the 15 or the tarpon. im also going to use the big game for the ships and the tarpon for the river and island. 

i feel like ive been yapping a lot but i hope this helps


----------



## ComeOnFish

You will not be turtled while sitting on a PA. Try to put a PA on the roof rack of your Excursion before you buy it. I think you are big\strong enough to do it. If you think you can put it up on the roof rack, don' buy it. Also you will always find an easy way to do it.

joe


----------



## rivercat

what about inflatables? Im sure they are big bulky and heavy and harder to repair in case of a puncture but the rear buoyancy might be better for reentry.


----------



## jtsurf

If your gonna be in the bay or ocean the PA is not the kayak you want, it is better suited for flatter water. The outback is a stable platform. Get out and try different kayaks first. The peddle drive is the tits for fishing.


----------



## Fishwander

rivercat ~ since weight and balance are a major consideration , I would suggest you check out the Malibu pro explorer. It is designed for big weights , and stability , but it is slower .

Regardles of what you decide , go to a dealer that offers a "Demo Day", and try a variety of models. Some dealers have indoor pools so that you can try in the 'off season'. Honestly , you *"you gotta try it , BEFORE ya buy it" * ~ the yak needs to meet your comfort needs , otherwise it will be a wasted investment.

Another consideration is : where are you going to use the yak ? Pond waters are different than ocean surf; fishing a quiet meandering river is different than fishing a rip current in a bay.

Don't buy a kayak until *AFTER you have loaded it on your vehilcle *, or can comfortably transport it. I have heard of people buying a yak that they couldn't transport , and ended up buying a trailor. Even consider loading thru the back door, and secure it, partially hanging out with an orange safety flag.

Fishwander


----------



## rivercat

yeah I might buy something used cheap just to see if I will like going, I would never consider the angler without loading it and a test run.


----------



## SPECKS

I have peddled and fished my neighbors PA a few times and it is stable as an aircraft carrier. I have helped him haul it up riprap a few times and I couldn't imagine loading that on a SUV rooftop. He hauls it in a truck but is shopping around for a trailer now to make it easier when he is solo.


----------



## rivercat

Im still on the fence about a kayak. What would be the disadvantage to getting say a 14ft jon with a 10 horse OB? besides the quiet gracefulness of paddling and all that. Im talking about like fishability Kayak vs Jon


----------



## YakAttack

If you decide on a kayak, I would recommend a Hobie with a Mirage drive. You said you care more about fishability than paddling. And since you are considering a jon boat which is much heavier than a Pro Angler, I would recommend a Pro Angler. I have never met anyone who has one who does not like it and Hobies hold their resale value really well if you decide to sell it.


----------



## dena

rivercat said:


> Im still on the fence about a kayak. What would be the disadvantage to getting say a 14ft jon with a 10 horse OB? besides the quiet gracefulness of paddling and all that. Im talking about like fishability Kayak vs Jon


A SOT kayak will handle bigger water than a 14 ft jon that will fill up with water, and swamp if hit by a big wave or wake.

In a lake or pond, the dangers of swamping a jon are minimal, in the surf, or open bay it is a different story.

It depends on the waters you will be using.


----------



## JAM

*No Self Rescue = No Go*

If you cannot get back into the yak, after you fall out of it, quite simply you do not belong in a Yak ... To answer your origianl ?'s No the PA is not worth 2,500, I could have a fleet of Tarpon 120's for that.. 

JAM


----------



## rivercat

Well to be honest, I grew up in whitewater style yaks and was comfortable rolling them and wet exiting and all that but then that was like before teen years in summer camp and back when I was active and in shape and not a big disgusting fatbody. And as far as the 14fter I would never venture outside of calm backwaters, Im thinking about open inter-coastal at the roughest more likely closed endpounments behind a jetty, I get sea sick easy.


----------



## YakAttack

JAM said:


> To answer your origianl ?'s No the PA is not worth 2,500, I could have a fleet of Tarpon 120's for that..
> 
> JAM


To be fair, a lot of PA owners say it's well worth the money and I doubt many would consider the T120 a good substitute, even though it's a great kayak for someone looking for its size, weight, and features. Seems the people buying the PA are looking for something different. I agree three times the price is steep but there are a lot of features to support the price IMHO, if that's what you're looking for. 

Might want to think about a trailer too though


----------



## crumbe

YakAttack said:


> To be fair, a lot of PA owners say it's well worth the money and I doubt many would consider the T120 a good substitute, even though it's a great kayak for someone looking for its size, weight, and features. Seems the people buying the PA are looking for something different. I agree three times the price is steep but there are a lot of features to support the price IMHO, if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> Might want to think about a trailer too though


I would agree....to me two totally different platforms....

The PA...is a boat...and has so many features....definitely a fishing platform. I think it will be great for calm waters, bays etc.

Definitely agree on the trailer also....although, I think a hitch extender might work pretty well also. I would not even try to put it on top of a truck.


----------



## mbrajer

This might sound really mean, but I really don't think it is safe for someone who is 400lbs to be kayaking. I'm just saying it out of concern for your safety, and I hope you understand! I think that if you being to work out a couple times a week, you should be able to lose 50-75lbs fairly quickly (within two-three months is certainly possible). Also, know that you don't have to give up eating a lot to get back into shape, you just have to give up eating a lot of junk food. I'm only 5'9"/175lbs but trust me I eat a lot so I know! I am on the wall at one of the pizza places on 95S after I ate a whole 22" pizza by myself! Certainly I think that after you lose a little bit of weight you should be good to go! Hope this helps you out man, and I wish you all the best


----------



## don brinson

I'm at 240, and I have a older hobie mirage but it doesn't have the petal drive.Mine is 12 foot with rudder and is a bear to paddle , hard to keep a good line with it.very stable when not paddling and thats where I think the paddle drive would help.


----------



## mytmouse

I agree with RAYTOGS... all you guys wanna be Tony Horton or Richard Simmons... the man asked about his options for kayaking NOT his weight situation. Now I don't doubt that you have some concern over his safety, but you gotta find a better way to approach it... SMH 

River Cat- the only option that I can recommend, because I have used it is an Ocean Kayak Big Game. I am 275 lbs. and I have rigged my kayak with a motor and battery(about 100 extra lbs of weight) for when I go on long binge trips and I never got wet from water coming through the scuppers. I think you should fair just fine in one. I would recommend you test paddling one first to see if you like it.... and if you do you can usually find them for a bargain... I got mine for $575 and that was brand new! That was right after the next model came out... but with it getting cold, kayak prices will drop! Also when first getting into kayaking use your judgement... don't go out in really rough waters, check out some of those NC back creeks! There can be some great fishing in them... that way if you turtle you won't be that far from land to regroup since you can't re-enter just yet. And always wear your PFD! 

MYT


----------



## Shooter

RiverCat, I hope you know most of the folks on here don't always speak before they think but as in a room full of lights some just as bright as others.

MyTmouse nailed it on the head (even though he is from Yanky land and I pick on him) he gave some great advice.

Safety is everyones first thought.


----------



## redgrappler

The $2500 price point is worth it to some and not worth it to others. I have been paddling over 6 years and have turned away from the mirage drive revolution, until recently. I had a chance to get a close look at this pro-angler, and even test drive both the outback and the pro-angler...I gotta say, I am, a huge fan of the proangler. To me it would be worth it, because I would use the heck out of it...probably way more that I paddle my other three kayaks. Other than the obvious fishing I would be able to:

1. Take my German Shephered with me out on the water.
2. Take my girls out on the water and feel more confident.
3. Tow my girls or wife in their kayak if they get tired.
4. Make longer trips to the first island and others more easier.
5. Stand up with ever more confidence.
6. Utilize all the storage space the boat already has to offer.
7. Hull a filled livewell easier.

To me, it would be easier and well worth the $2500, especially with the amount of use it would get. But, in the end, it is to each his own. Presently, I am looking forward to purchasing one for myself. I am budgeting carefully and saving up. I am definitely not going to put myself in debt...then it would definitely not be worth it.

With all that being said, I don't think there is a more stable kayak/boat for a fellow big boy.


----------



## bbcroaker

Rivercat ,,
Some one probaly here has already mentioned this, The best thing would be to try out what you think you may be intersted in.But right now I believe with the water temps dropping as it gets colder is not a good time to start kayaking. I would wait until lat spring or early summer for warmer weather. Dealers have demo days then and you could try out some Kayaks
Some dealer have many kayaks there.
Patience Grasshopper. 
Hope we'll see you on the water next summer.


----------



## rivercat

I got an idea, I found a 14ft inflatable dingy seems like that would be stable no matter what even crossing breakers cause it can flex and is so wide and flat. Might get super wet toying around in the surf like a navy seal but sure would be fun and as long as you don't have jaws around to hole it you should have a floating boat no matter what to crawl into.


----------



## YakAttack

SOT kayaks are self bailing, so if water gets in, it comes out. A dingy is going to hold water. And the flat bottom is not going to be good for breakers because it does not cut through them. You should try to make it to a demo days in spring and test some kayaks out.


----------



## dena

I never liked the idea of fishing out of an inflatable boat.
That's just my thinking, as I've never fished from a blow up vessel.
But, if there's a way for something to go wrong, I'll find it.


----------



## rivercat

in all fairness an actual dingy is made of pretty thick rubber vs a 5ft raft for your pool. I rode plenty down white water rivers like the cheoah and the new river gorge in WV. We even had the old non self bailing ones back in the day and they were pretty tough against rocks and such but yet in the white water flexed plenty so stay upright. I had found one on craigslist that had sat on a yacht under a cover and never used and they wanted $4500 for it, hardly a bargain against the PA even if it did have a outboard on it. I wonder if the one I saw was self bailing with the aluminum floor. If you loaded light enough you could take some spray and wash that would drain trough the floor and you wouldn't have to bail, yet remain dry that would be cool. Yet again just naming possabilitys. I found a hobie outback nearby for 1300 comes with lots of goodies, But I might try and loose the 50lbs and try one this summer before I buy.


----------



## wannabeangler

"as in a room full of lights some just as bright as others."

Is that an "insult"? Are you....the site moderator.....actually insulting others on here?


----------



## wannabeangler

RiverCat....sory if I made you upset by stating a fact. The weight issue is fine, Go ahead and buy whatever yak you like and good luck on the water. Mind you, most yaks have weight restrictions, but that shouldn't be a big deal. It wasn't like I was concerned about your safety. Buy whatever you like!


----------



## rivercat

Im finally in a position to buy a pro angler, im selling a 20ft cc and I have moved to within 6 mins of a big freshwater river, also my mom owns a place in a community with a large lake thats non powered boats only. Im not worried about flipping as I wont be in any rough water, and i have found a kit that gives a step on the rear grab bar to simulate a swim ladder on a skiboat. My only concern and question for people is will the pro angler posture be comfortable to someone with a gut? Like could any full term pregnant woman easily pedal? Part of the reason I want the boat is to get off in the quiet river as well as excersise but if its impossible to get comfortable then it wont happen. I bought a mountain bike online and cant stand the almost "doggie style" hunched over posture so that was a waste of money. Also whats the roughest water anyone had been in with the PA 14 im considering fort fisher or snows cut to name a few. Its not a deal breaker if thats not possible in the PA but i would be nice to know i could hit either if I happened to go.


----------



## bbcroaker

Rivercat,
Your first post inquiring about the Pro Angler was 11- 29- 10 it is now 06- 06-14. Three years and 3mo. or more later and you're still wanting one.You got it bad and many of us have been there! Still are because it's addictive'
Get it but as I posted 3yrs ago get the best and most comfortable PFD that money can buy and only go when the water temps are up and survivable. Do not go in the Fall until late Spring when they are low if you can not re-enter you PA.
Also try to find a buddy that is into kayaking. It is safer and more enjoyable that way.Find a kayaking fishing forum in your area and team up with a group. Keep your cell phone in a dry container and stay in an area where you have coverage. Good signal. Some even carry a hand held marine radio if they are out of a cell coverage area. OH WATCH OUT FOR THE BOATERS OUT ON THE RIVER GET AN ORANGE FLAG,

BE SAFE!


----------



## bbcroaker

sorry I double posted!


----------



## redgrappler

Wow this was an old post. Nice to see an update. 

I, myself was was able to get one (PA) in February 2012. I have loved it since day one. Money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## rivercat

Yeah im still around 400 and im scared of the new vantage seat, apparently it rips and breaks under light weight guys so that might be a deal breaker. I can just see the dealer denying me based on my obvious size.


----------



## Yakkin

ComeOnFish said:


> I think Big Game is Ok for 400 lb guy for paddling. But Sef rescue (reentry to Big Game) for 400 lb guy is impossible in my opinion.


That really depends on what kind of shape he's in. Unless he's all muscle a 400 pound guy will float very easily in salt water so no need to panic.

The Jackson Big Game is worth considering and so is the Jackson Big Tuna.

Hobies are awesome kayaks but like everything else they are specialists. Great on open water, you can pedal and easily cast. If I didn't also fish rocky/weedy areas and stump fields I'd pry open my wallet and get one.


----------



## JAM

YakAttack said:


> To be fair, a lot of PA owners say it's well worth the money and I doubt many would consider the T120 a good substitute, even though it's a great kayak for someone looking for its size, weight, and features. Seems the people buying the PA are looking for something different. I agree three times the price is steep but there are a lot of features to support the price IMHO, if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> Might want to think about a trailer too though


IMHO the folks I see with the PA's its all about keepin up with the Jones, very little to do with Fishin. Lots of folks like drivin around with them on their roofs, like a status symbol.. If I were an Open water fisherman, say gulf of mexico, I bet I would have one.. But for the Waters I fish the boat would be useless, the Pamlico Sound is not very deep and I cross many areas that are around 4 inches deep.. They are way to proud of these Yaks as I can get a used Carolina Skiff for the Price of their Yaks.. Just can't Justify the Price.. But if ya got it like that go for it.. JAM


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

The guys talking about safety aren't doing it to be dicks. I'm with a couple of them, if you can't re-enter on your own, don't go in ocean or major open water. And no water that's cold, period. It's not graceful when I re enter in water deeper then I can touch bottom, but I get in with little trouble . I know if I couldn't do that I would feel very off about ocean launches ..


----------



## redgrappler

JAM said:


> IMHO the folks I see with the PA's its all about keepin up with the Jones, very little to do with Fishin. Lots of folks like drivin around with them on their roofs, like a status symbol..


LOL! Ouch!

I don't know who the Jones' are and could care less. I simply like the boat because of all the stuff I described earlier. If I was really trying to impress folks, I'd probably buy a flats Mako, Blue Wave....or something like that, j/k. 

I have both paddle yaks and a PA. I'm in my PA more because it's easier to fish where I go. I do use my Ride for places that I know are going to be really shallow and don't want to take a chance of having to get out and tow on foot. 

As far as putting it on top of your vehicle....how else can you get it to the water? 

Seriously though, I've been paddling since 2005...and each yak I have purchased since then has been an improvement to me...on comfort and ease for fishing. I'd venture to say that most Hobie....not just PA owners feel the same way.


----------



## JAM

redgrappler said:


> LOL! Ouch!
> 
> I don't know who the Jones' are and could care less. I simply like the boat because of all the stuff I described earlier. If I was really trying to impress folks, I'd probably buy a flats Mako, Blue Wave....or something like that, j/k.
> 
> I have both paddle yaks and a PA. I'm in my PA more because it's easier to fish where I go. I do use my Ride for places that I know are going to be really shallow and don't want to take a chance of having to get out and tow on foot.
> 
> As far as putting it on top of your vehicle....how else can you get it to the water?
> 
> Seriously though, I've been paddling since 2005...and each yak I have purchased since then has been an improvement to me...on comfort and ease for fishing. I'd venture to say that most Hobie....not just PA owners feel the same way.


Was not aimed at you it was just a Broad Statement on the State of Yakin.. I live, work and play on Hatteras Island and I see the Keepin Up with the Jones folks all the time. They are the same ones who used to "ACT" like Surfers with SurfBoards on Top of their vehicles. POSERS... Their Yaks NEVER HIT THE WATER.. Glad you use yours as a YAK is a terrible thing to waste.. Been at it since 01 02 never looked back as it is the best platform to fish from.. 
JAM


----------



## Art_o_fish_al

The PA is an absolute beast and can be a real bitch to lug around over long distances, up and down steep inclines, and loading/unloading if you're solo. But as others have mentioned, its an incredible fishing platform: very stable, the mirage drive is a game changer, the chair is adjustable and extremely comfortable, and it has lots of storage space on deck and internal compartments for gear. I have fished my PA in 3-4 ft chop in the ocean and peddled 10-15 miles of flat water no problem. I think its worth the money, especially if you don't own a boat. I have also spent quite a bit of time in my Wilderness paddle kayak and if I'm on a mission to catch fish, I will load up my Hobie every time.


----------



## seeknfin

I've paddled and peddled for a few years and though I prefer to peddle over paddle in most situations there is a time a place for each. Buy yourself a Big Game, I prefer a rudder but will opt for the no rudder on occasion. I would suggest you plan to start fishing close to your launch area. This will make the paddle back not so grueling after a day of fighting the wind, tide, and fish.

After a year or so you'll get an idea of your likes and dislikes and then you might be ready to drop the $'s on a PA. 

Good luck in your quest, Tim


----------



## jtsnake

I read most of this thread, but if I'm being repetitive, I apologize. I've paddled the PA and it is an amazing yak. Another option is the Malibu X-Factor. 600 pound rating and an extremely stable boat. I stand and fly cast constantly (I am about 190). Pickup truck with a Thule bed extender is the way to go with any heavy yak.


----------



## chelu808

A fisherman first, not really a kayaker. But if the kayak takes me to the fish, than so be it. So while I kept reminding self this as I oohed and aahed at all this kayaks I figured that I want to be as hands free as possible with stability. The one thing that sold me was the native watercraft propel kayaks. Their kayaks let you kayak on reverse and can move through choppy waters with little effort. They are stable for standing even with a lot of weight packed onto your kayak. In the case of falling over and getting back on, the native watercraft mariner has a "truck bed" which allows you to climb back on with ease or at least less effort than any other kayak.


----------



## biteon

Here is a walkthrough of my PA. I paid 2k used. Its freakin awesome. Definitely worth the money. Pure quality. 600lb weight capacity. Cant go wrong!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E55y7c3Rs2k&list=UULy0rLFMgGdLbuYwgMfTb-A&feature=share&index=2


----------



## MetroMan

rivercat said:


> Im finally in a position to buy a pro angler, im selling a 20ft cc and I have moved to within 6 mins of a big freshwater river, also my mom owns a place in a community with a large lake thats non powered boats only. Im not worried about flipping as I wont be in any rough water, and i have found a kit that gives a step on the rear grab bar to simulate a swim ladder on a skiboat. My only concern and question for people is will the pro angler posture be comfortable to someone with a gut? Like could any full term pregnant woman easily pedal? Part of the reason I want the boat is to get off in the quiet river as well as excersise but if its impossible to get comfortable then it wont happen. I bought a mountain bike online and cant stand the almost "doggie style" hunched over posture so that was a waste of money. Also whats the roughest water anyone had been in with the PA 14 im considering fort fisher or snows cut to name a few. Its not a deal breaker if thats not possible in the PA but i would be nice to know i could hit either if I happened to go.


After fishing big tournaments, I have noticed a lot of fairly large (350lb+) guys competing. They all have Pro Anglers and big guts. It seems to be comfy enough for them to get out and enjoy themselves on the water. Try to demo one...it may possibly suit you just as well. Online comments & suggestion will only get you but so far. Best of luck.


----------



## gonefishin703

I am a proud owner of a PA 14.. I wouldn't trade it for any other yak.. yes it is big, yes it is heavy. There is a reason for the price tag. The room/space and storage is awesome. It is all in what you want and what you want to spend.


----------



## rivercat

After selling my cruiser bike I put a deposit on a pa 14 last week. The new improvments have caused unpresedented pre selling. It will be mid april till it comes in. Will report when i get it wet. For all the haters, im on hcg and down 45lbs so far from my high of 426. I will avoid sugar and manage carbs the rest of my life as well as gym train.


----------



## rivercat

redgrappler said:


> As far as putting it on top of your vehicle....how else can you get it to the water?


Just blow off anything Jam says, 90% of it is negative unless he's bragging about himself, as far as we know he's just another teenager in the basement lives at home with grandma pervert pretending to be this big fishing hero.


----------



## [email protected]

rivercat said:


> Yeah im still around 400 and im scared of the new vantage seat, apparently it rips and breaks under light weight guys so that might be a deal breaker. I can just see the dealer denying me based on my obvious size.


If I was you I'd keep the 20 foot boat.


----------



## herb

I have a Hobie Outback and even that thing is a beast to lug around , the PA is awesome , no question about it but imo , no kayak is worth anything close to $3000.00 as long as it's still being made of Poly .

When manufactures come up with a much better material which is a lot lighter and doesn't degrade as quickly by UV rays then we can talk but Poly , no chance i wouldn't spend anywhere close to that regardless of how much i liked it.


----------



## rivercat

I got the pa14 took it out once and took it back, I liked it but didn't Love it and for $3200 I needed to love it especially since just looking at it scratches or scuffs it. I might buy a used one later on that beat up and depreciated a good bit but right now I'm eyeing the Jackson hole boats.


----------



## Greywalls

Any updates, rivercat? I'm kinda in the same boat as you (no pun intended), looking at boats and yaks...


----------



## Yakkin

rivercat said:


> ....... I liked it but didn't Love it and for $3200 I needed to love it....


I'm with ya right there. I'd have to live closer to big water to try and justify spending that kind of money.


----------



## Benji

3200 can get you a nice j16 with a 25 and trailer. If you shop around on Craigslist. Heck buddy of mine stole a 21 robalo cc with a trailer but no motor for 4000 then found a 225 merk for 3000 about a month later. Anything over 1200 it should be gas power.


----------



## rivercat

I can't recommend the PA to anyone but a long term yak fan. It's just too big an investment unless ur already hooked and go weekly. It's like buying a $5k Carbon mountain bike and shoving it in the corner when you could have bout the adequate shwinn for $200 until you knew you needed the extra quality. Right now I'm waiting on the perfect 17-16ft deep v Lund style boat. I have allot of crappie gear to troll or spyder rig so a fishable plain cheap non Jon alum boat makes sense and could go 90% of places I would take the PA.


----------

